# what is "CD"?



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

There was another thread started about a dog's curved legs and everyone was referring to CD but I never found what that stands for. And the original picture was removed so I am not even sure what CD looks like. The original thread was started in 2007 and ended up being over 30 pages long--I scrolled through the first 7-8 but could not find more specifics as to what CD stood for nor a picture. Could somebody please explain to me what this condition is? Thank you so much!!!

andra


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

http://erashavanese.com/CD2.html Their is two links one the last few pages of a trend called Prestons legs. I think it is under Health Issues and questions. Preston is a fellow member's Havanese who has CD


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

THANK YOU so much Suzi  Now I can understand what everybody is talking about!

andra


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

andra said:


> THANK YOU so much Suzi  Now I can understand what everybody is talking about!
> 
> andra


 I had the same question. When I googled it I keep getting advertisements for CD'S


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Suzi said:


> http://erashavanese.com/CD2.html Their is two links one the last few pages of a trend called Prestons legs. I think it is under Health Issues and questions. Preston is a fellow member's Havanese who has CD


Preston is a current member's havanese. Preston is not pictured here on this link --those are other dogs......not Preston.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Suzi said:


> http://erashavanese.com/CD2.html Their is two links one the last few pages of a trend called Prestons legs. I think it is under Health Issues and questions. Preston is a fellow member's Havanese who has CD


Preston does not have this conditon, he does have bowed legs. They are not necessarily related.


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

andra said:


> There was another thread started about a dog's curved legs and everyone was referring to CD but I never found what that stands for. And the original picture was removed so I am not even sure what CD looks like. The original thread was started in 2007 and ended up being over 30 pages long--I scrolled through the first 7-8 but could not find more specifics as to what CD stood for nor a picture. Could somebody please explain to me what this condition is? Thank you so much!!!
> 
> andra


I removed the pictures after a rude/ hurtful comment was made by a breeder on this forum about Preston. I put the pictures up for awareness not to be ridiculed.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh, I am deeply sorry that Preston was ridiculed  and I certainly did not want to stir up bad memories for you with my question. I hope Preston is doing well  

I am new here and am trying to educate myself. Dionna, who is my one year old Havanese female, has slightly curved legs or at least they look that way to me but I am not sure. She is my first Havanese and technically my first dog (long story, which I explained in my introduction). I plan on asking my vet to evaluate her legs but I want to go in with information and when I read about CD, curves and legs, I did not know what was being discussed. I am sorry if it sounded like I implied that Preston had CD--I did not know if CD was the same as curved legs or something else. This is all very new to me and it can be fairly confusing when things are discussed. I love my Dionna with all of my heart and will do anything to make her as healthy and happy as possible, hence my wanting to educate myself about possible health issues. I can tell you love Preston in the same way! 

Anyway, thank you for clarifying and I will ask my vet to look at her legs in our next appointment, which is coming up for a routine visit soon.

andra 

Anyway, I hope Preston is thriving and doing well.


----------

